# the anytime anywhere strength training routine



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Our running coach gave this strength training workout to us to use. It requires no equipment at all, and can be done anywhere. She says you should do it 2 or 3 times a week, and work up to doing 3 repetitions of this set. I am still only doing one set. I looked up video on youtube b/c it was easier than trying to explain all these exercises. 

Caveat Emptor: 
1) Youtube has aparently started putting commercials before some of their videos. Sorry about that. I am not making any money or endorsing anything. I just know how overwhelming it can be to try to find good information out there. I hope to be helpful, that's all.

2) If you can't do as many repetitions as listed below, do what you can, and work toward it. I think fitness people sometimes really don't understand what it is like to be overweight. They don't understand that for some, doing one or two pushups is a WIN! If that's you, take the win, and don't let the numbers on the page condemn you. You are doing something good for you health, and you should feel proud of that!

3) I am neither a trainer, nor a doctor. Proceed at your own risk. I am just passing on information to people looking for answers from somebody I trust because I know what that feels like. 

Good luck!

Cindy

OK, hope this is helpful to someone. 

*Anytime, Anywhere, FREE Strength Training Routine​* 
Warm up: Sun salutation. 
Do it 5x's (work up to it if you can't do it yet).
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFpg3gUidSc&playnext=1&list=PL5EDF7FCDC7CA92D6[/ame]
At the end of it, you just walk your legs forward and then stand up slowly. Repeat.

Squats 
20 times
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6ZE3O6svwc[/ame]
*If you have knee trouble, you can get some of the benefit of doing this, by SLOWLY sitting down on a low chair, using the same technique as above.

Lunges
20 times each side.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y39eptD6Wj8[/ame]

Russian twists
20 times
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pObEPJ_6w5E[/ame]
You can do this with any ball you have, or with no ball at all. Just ball up your fists and keep them where the hands would be if you were holding a ball.

Abdominal lock with toe taps20 on each side
http://www.livestrong.com/article/320266-butt-hips-abs-exercises/

Bicycle crunch
20 times
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixQGJ3Ja-2I[/ame]

Pawbacks 
20 on each side 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btcJYKDTEAY&feature=related[/ame]
Even if you don't plan to run, this is really good exercise for hip flexors. 

planks
30 seconds
[ame]http://www.metacafe.com/watch/1438805/how_to_perform_a_plank_correctly/[/ame]

side lying leg lifts
20 each side
http://www.bhg.com/health-family/side-lying-leg-lifts/
You do NOT need weights to do this exercise. 

renegade rows
15 each side
http://www.livestrong.com/video/4034-do-renegade-rows/
You can do this without weights, just ball up your fists, and keep your legs WIDE if you are just starting out. 

Push ups
do 20
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynPwl6qyUNM[/ame]
Modify it by working on hands and knees if you need to.

Swim
one full min.
http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/how-to-do-the-pilates-swimming-exercise.html

Recover and stretch! =0)
Child's pose
http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/how-to-do-the-childs-pose-in-yoga.html 
This pose is great to use to stretch if your muscles are feeling fatigued at ANY time during this workout. Feels good! =0)

You're done! 

CONGRATULATIONS! 

I hope this helps somebody. Give it a try. Take what you like, and leave the rest. =0)

Cindyc.


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

will check that out, thanks, Cindy. Pam


----------

